# IML Super DMZ 3.0 Stack Review/Log with Pics



## Stumax (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello All,

I have been using these forum's for a few months now and have found them to be quite a resource so I decided to give back with an independent review of the IML Super DMZ 3.0 Stack that I purchased from Orbit which included:

Super DMZ 3.0 Rx (2 caps Divided Doses Daily) weeks 1-4
4-Andro Rx (2 caps Divided Doses Daily) weeks 1-4
Advanced Cycle Support Rx (2 caps AM Daily) weeks 1-8
Ultra Male Rx (1 cap daily) weeks 5-8
E-Control Rx (3 caps daily) weeks 5-8

(I also picked up a bottle of Liquid Clomi for weeks 5-8)

Here are my stats and backstory:

29 years old, 6'4" only started lifting this January. The picture below is me at 180 lbs in January and at the beginning of this DMZ cycle in March I am up to 198 lbs. I began my new year by completely changing my eating habits and I am now eating 3500 calories per day and a typical day for meals is:

3 eggs and 3 egg whites, Toast with peanut butter, Milk
Tuna sandwich, fruit, nuts
Protein shake with PB, Banana, and olive oil
Chicken/Beef/Tilapia dinner with salad and potatoes
Nuts/fruit snacks

Currently on day 4 of the cycle and have been feeling really good. I work out Sun/Mon/Wed/Fri every week doing full body compound exercises. I have gained 4 lbs so far and the biggest change is that I feel really pumped all day, muscles are rock solid and stamina in the gym is incredible. my goal is to hit 220lbs before balancing out for a few weeks then cutting the fat. No negative effects experienced thus far. Will do my best to keep this updated frequently.


----------



## Stumax (Mar 12, 2014)

Day #5 Weighed in at 202lbs this Morning, had a headache last night but once I fell asleep I was deep asleep! Woke up refreshed and ready to tear up the gym!

Workout today was:

Squats
Skull Crushers (up 10 lbs from last week)
Lat Pulldown (up by 5 reps)
Calf Raises
Lat Raises (up 5 lbs)
Dumbbell Curls (up 5 lbs)

Weight is definitely starting to feel lighter and reps are becoming easier, squats had me out of breath but i am feeling completely normal now. Definitely seeing the difference in the mirror post workout and feeling tight/pumped long after. Haven't had much of an appetite past 2 days but I'm pushing through it and will pick up the eating now. Drinking water like a fish.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 12, 2014)

No flame but you just started lifting this January and already pounding a prohormone like this?


----------



## Stumax (Mar 12, 2014)

OTG85 said:


> No flame but you just started lifting this January and already pounding a prohormone like this?



I understand the risks associated with my decision, thanks for the concern though.


----------



## Stumax (Mar 19, 2014)

Update for everyone. I'm on Day #12 and everything is going well. Weighed in at 206lbs this morning so 8lbs gain so far which could have been a lot more but my appetite has been poor last week. I picked up a weight gainer to help supplement my meal plan so if I can put on another 10 lbs by the end of this run I would be happy.

Not experiencing any side effects with the exception of mild back pumps when squatting and deadlifting. All my lifts have continued to increase and I have noticed a loss in body fat as well which is great! My libido is strong I expect due to the 4-Andro and sleeping like a baby, just wish I had a bigger appetite.

Workout today was:
Squats
Skull Crushers
Lat Pulldown
Lat Raise
Calf Raise
Bicep Curls

My stamina wasn't as strong as in the beginning although I was working out solo today and spent less time between workouts. Looking forward to the next few weeks and will update again soon. Here's a progress pic:


----------



## Stumax (Mar 24, 2014)

Day #17 Halfway through the cycle weighed in at 210lbs up 12lbs from the start. Still not experiencing any negative side effects and continue to see my lifts increase. I'm really glad I bought the stack because i am feeling great and my libido is strong, still getting major back pumps but it is manageable. Will update with another progress pic soon. I hope to get up around 220lbs and then I will cut the fat while still lifting heavy for another 10 weeks.


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 24, 2014)

Stumax said:


> Day #17 Halfway through the cycle weighed in at 210lbs up 12lbs from the start. Still not experiencing any negative side effects and continue to see my lifts increase. I'm really glad I bought the stack because i am feeling great and my libido is strong, still getting major back pumps but it is manageable. Will update with another progress pic soon. I hope to get up around 220lbs and then I will cut the fat while still lifting heavy for another 10 weeks.


Stu,

You got more balls than me with that stack (well maybe not now). Check out my log when you get a chance: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/194953-IML-Super-DMZ-3-0-Log-Review-Heady-Muscle

That's a pretty aggressive run. I can tell it is working from the photos. Check bloods.
Good luck


----------



## Stumax (Mar 26, 2014)

heady muscle said:


> Stu,
> 
> You got more balls than me with that stack (well maybe not now). Check out my log when you get a chance: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/194953-IML-Super-DMZ-3-0-Log-Review-Heady-Muscle
> 
> ...



Thanks Man, good to see your happy with your results too.

Day #19 Had a great workout this morning weighed in at 212lbs up 14lbs so far! looking like I'll be able to hit my goal weight of 220 which can't come soon enough as I'm running out of clothes that fit.

Diet has been on point this week and I'm definitely seeing the benefits from it. Weight increase today on everything but squats since I didn't feel my form has been great until now I have been focusing hard on squatting ATG and can really feel it.

Back pumps still there but manageable. nothing else on the negative side which is great as I'm 2/3 done my run.

Heres an updated pic:


----------



## Stumax (Apr 7, 2014)

Yesterday was the last day of my run on super DMZ 3.0 stack and all in all it was what I had expected. I got up to 215lbs from 198lbs and my lifts went up across the board. Checked my BP today and throughout it was fine, also just started my pct protocol. This product made a big difference for me and the changes were evident, only side effects were back pumps and bigger muscles  I know if I had pushed harder on my diet I could have put on more than 17lbs but i achieved the goal I set and will begin cutting away the fat over the next 10 weeks and I'll post an update then.

Here's a final picture I took yesterday:


----------



## Stumax (Apr 23, 2014)

Thought I would update with a picture 2 weeks into my cut.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Apr 26, 2014)

Honestly you should have built s solid workout regimen and diet out before jumping on any PH/AAS. At least you got clomid for PCT. You better get blood work done and see how shut down you are after PCT. I would never take this without a test base.


----------

